# 75g planted piranha tank



## greenmonkey51 (Aug 16, 2004)

Im going to get piranhas for my 75g and I want to plant the tank to make them feel secure. I have 40wt fixture now and Im going to get a home depot strip light and add 64 wts. I figure Ill have about 1 to 1.3 wpg. Would amazon sword plants work in that lighting and what else are some big fast growing plants that would work. Also whats a good plant tab fertilizer.


----------



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

I believe your going to need a little more wattage than that for your swords to be healthy. I'm no expert but you might want to follow up on el twitcho's 40 gallon setup post. He has been more than helpful to me..


----------



## greenmonkey51 (Aug 16, 2004)

Update Im going use two 2 bulb strip lights. For a total of 1.9wpg


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

just make sure u dont give ur P's a tan


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

dude, u can grow swords healthily with 1 wpg, even less, just have a nutrient rich substrate and get a good liquid fert, like kent


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

IMO everything should be in balance...you wont have proper plant growth if you don't provide to them all of their needed stuff...(lighting,fertilization,water parameters,Co2)


----------

